
On the Insecurity of Whitelists and the Future of Content Security Policy [pdf] - okket
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/de//pubs/archive/45542.pdf
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408328)

